# Looking for plow truck and skidsteer subs in Naperville, IL area



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking for 2 plow trucks to plow my southwest aurora to oswego route. 

Looking for 1 skidsteer to plow an apartment complex in the north naperville area. 

Call or pm me for rates or questions. 630-820-8998

We are a medium sized plow company that has been in business since 1979. 

We pay our subs twice a month. 

Thanks,


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the company name?


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Steve Miller, Inc.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

To any that are looking, they are a good outfit to work for.


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

Naperville, is there where there is a female police force I see on TV??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...062_1_reality-television-show-female-officers

That is the one...


----------



## Mark Bates (May 10, 2017)

I have a plow and salter looking for work if your still needing to hire a sub also have insurance in place 636-575-9603 Mark


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If that doesn't pan out for you, you can call http://tovarsnow.com/. They're always looking for more subs, and the pay is always right, and on time. Or you can shoot me a PM and I can give you a few other numbers.


----------

